# Combined Coaster/Open Invitation Nashville Ride



## Freqman1

Ok so Rob from the Gateway Coasters and Don from the Hurricane Coasters proposed a combined ride in Nashville. We are tentatively looking at the month of May for this ride. I'm proposing a Saturday and the weekends of 20/27 are looking good for me. This ride is open to anyone that wants to participate and we would really like to find someone in the Nashville area who could scout us out a nice scenic route avoiding any heavy traffic or questionable areas. 

Anyone interested in participating please post your ideas, thoughts, or preferences here. Once we get a consensus we'll start firming up the final itinerary. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster

Let's hear from ya Tennessee folks!


----------



## stezell

Rob I messaged you on Facebook. I'll get back to you, let me do some research. 
Thanks, Sean


----------



## rollfaster

Thank you Sir, we appreciate it!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC

Cool! Too bad I didn't take that transfer to Jet Equipment and Tools back in 2003...I would have been living in the Nashville area...I would have been all over this one. Sounds fun!


----------



## scrubbinrims

9 1/2 hour drive for me, been wanting to visit the Antique Archeology store though.
Chris


----------



## rollfaster

That's my plan Chris. Be cool for us to ride in and crash the place. Be great to talk bikes with Mike. Gary, that would have been great to have you along!


----------



## rodeo1988

I'm in for the Ride


----------



## rollfaster

Were working on a date at this point, we'll keep you all informed.


----------



## stezell

Messaged you Rob.


----------



## rollfaster

Got it!


----------



## DonChristie

Thanks for posting this, Shawn! Sure sounds like fun! The wife and i are in!


----------



## Freqman1

See attached map. Looks like about five miles one way from the golf course on the north side of town to downtown. This looks like it would be a nice ride along the river and we could find an eatery downtown-hopefully with patio/outside dining--like to keep an eye on my whip! Maybe Sean or one of the other locals could give us the skinny on this. Looks like Antique Archaeology/American Pickers is close to downtown as well. Just not sure how bike friendly (traffic/hills) it would be to get there on bicycles. V/r Shawn

https://d3n8a8pro7vhmx.cloudfront.n...nal/1421783591/NashvilleGroove.pdf?1421783591


----------



## rollfaster

That looks great Shawn, and Sean is exploring some options for us also. This is gonna be a blast!


----------



## Freqman1

rollfaster said:


> That looks great Shawn, and Sean is exploring some options for us also. This is gonna be a blast!



It would be cool to roll up on AA on about 25-30 vintage bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster

I agree, but we'll shoot over there with what we have.


----------



## DonChristie

Wonder if Mike/Frank would want to participate in our ride. Who knows Mike?


----------



## rollfaster

If Mike was there, I know he would for sure. Were gonna have to contact him somehow. He used to be a member here.


----------



## stezell

I will get a hold of Dave Rowe, because he works part time for Andrew (Smoopy) and picks for Mike full time and see if he can work out something. Pretty sure Frank wouldn't be in on the ride.


----------



## stezell

There are a few good local restaurants not to far from the Marathon Motors building.


----------



## rollfaster

Sounding really good!


----------



## npence

My sister in law lives in downtown Nashville might have to make this ride and then visit with her. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

npence said:


> My sister in law lives in downtown Nashville might have to make this ride and then visit with her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Bring your Dad along! Hope to see you there Nate. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster

Nate, would be great to have you guys along!


----------



## DonChristie

I just got a FB invite to Steel in Motion and the date is May 19 and 20. I went to SIM last year and it was amazing! Swap, vintage drag racing and unreal old cars. What do you guys think of another weekend? Hmm..


----------



## pedal_junky

schwinndoggy said:


> I just got a FB invite to Steel in Motion and the date is May 19 and 20. I went to SIM last year and it was amazing! Swap, vintage drag racing and unreal old cars. What do you guys think of another weekend? Hmm..



This is one of the few weekends of the year that's doable.


----------



## rollfaster

schwinndoggy said:


> I just got a FB invite to Steel in Motion and the date is May 19 and 20. I went to SIM last year and it was amazing! Swap, vintage drag racing and unreal old cars. What do you guys think of another weekend?


----------



## rollfaster

I'll have to check with the guys, please keep me posted.


----------



## DonChristie

Rob, Don't worry! I have already accepted the fact I am missing SIM this year!


----------



## Freqman1

pedal_junky said:


> This is one of the few weekends of the year that's doable.




So can I lock in 20 May for the date? My schedule is really tight for this month so I need to know something for sure. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie

It seems the 20th works for me!


----------



## rollfaster

We are locked in for May 20. Were gonna try and head down the Friday morning before.


----------



## DonChristie

I made an event on FB. Its real now! Ha!


----------



## rollfaster

Yes indeed!


----------



## Freqman1

Have we got Mike Wolfe lined up to roll with us? Now that would be epic! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie

I know a guy who knows a guy kinda, who works there! Im trying that angle. Maybe a phone call or a local person could pay them a visit?


----------



## Freqman1

I think Tyler might know someone as well. I'll see if he can do anything. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster

Sean is working on it also.


----------



## fboggs1986

I'll be there!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24

I booked my fight today! Heading out to Nashville early Friday morning. Need to find a place to stay still and I need a bike to ride haha. Any suggestions on hotels near where the ride is or suggestions. Thanks


----------



## rollfaster

Sean suggested it would be better and less expensive just outside of Nashville. Maybe 25 miles or less. I've been looking into this today.


----------



## Pookie42

This sounds like it's turning into a nice event gonna try and make this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie

Nashville ride update! OK kids, heres the tentative plan! Let's meet at 
Cumberland Park
592 South First Street
Nashville, TN 37213 on May 20th at 10AM. We will ride the Cumberland River Bicentennial Trail which snakes along the Cumberland river. We will head to Antique Archeology which is about 3 miles away. From the river to AA is city riding. I am hoping there are sidewalks we can roll on. As far as hotels go, they are very expensive in that area. Maybe someone knows of a hotel outside of town that we all can go to? Let's hear what you think? Let's ride Nashville!


----------



## rollfaster

Super exited!! Sounds like a perfect spot. We will take Nashville!


----------



## Freqman1

The hotels on the perimeter of the city are a lot more affordable. I'll probably stay in Hendersonville or Murfreesboro. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jarod24

Im down to stay where ever. Would be cool to get together for a drink or 2 on Friday night. If everyone is wants to.


----------



## fboggs1986

http://vrbo.com

There are some good deals on here if some of us get together and share a house! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24

@fboggs1986       Is everyone else planning to stay Friday and Saturday night? I'd be down for this if a few other people were too. I can sleep on a couch I could careless


----------



## rollfaster

Shawn, I was thinking the same thing. We are planning of coming down Friday and leaving Sunday also.


----------



## rollfaster

fboggs1986 said:


> http://vrbo.com
> 
> There are some good deals on here if some of us get together and share a house!
> Not a bad idea Frank. But with the size of our group we'd probably be better suited to a hotel. That would probably work pretty well for some of you though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986

Sounds good. Just throwing out some ideas. I am down with staying at a hotel also. 
Jarod I know my wife and I and a couple others that I know of are planning on staying through Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24

fboggs1986 said:


> Sounds good. Just throwing out some ideas. I am down with staying at a hotel also.
> Jarod I know my wife and I and a couple others that I know of are planning on staying through Sunday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Cool, well just let me know what everyone decides.


----------



## DonChristie

Either way, but it would be cool all at one place. On FB the convo was for staying at the La Quinta at 120 SOUTH CARTWRIGHT COURT, GOODLETTSVILLE, TN 37072. Does this sound cool?


----------



## Jarod24

schwinndoggy said:


> Either way, but it would be cool all at one place. On FB the convo was for staying at the La Quinta at 120 SOUTH CARTWRIGHT COURT, GOODLETTSVILLE, TN 37072. Does this sound cool?




Sounds good to me


----------



## rollfaster

That's location sounds great!


----------



## Freqman1

We are probably going to have to leave Sat after the ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster

We'll have to do dinner or something Friday evening.


----------



## Freqman1

Sounds good and I'm in as long as it isn't a Japanese steak house, anything with curry, or raw fish. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie

By raw fish do you mean Sushi? 

If that is the case, I am sorry to inform you that you are now no longer part of the elite Nashville ride team. Ha! 

Next task: find a restaurant we can all meet at on Friday for dinner. I have no preference what we eat as long as there is cold beer!


----------



## rollfaster

Good ol' American food and beer, that's how I roll! FYI, there's a Cracker Barrel next to the hotel that would be great for breakfast or whatever. If CB sold beer, that would be heaven haha!


----------



## Freqman1

schwinndoggy said:


> Nashville ride update! OK kids, heres the tentative plan! Let's meet at
> Cumberland Park
> 592 South First Street
> Nashville, TN 37213 on May 20th at 10AM. We will ride the Cumberland River Bicentennial Trail which snakes along the Cumberland river. We will head to Antique Archeology which is about 3 miles away. From the river to AA is city riding. I am hoping there are sidewalks we can roll on. As far as hotels go, they are very expensive in that area. Maybe someone knows of a hotel outside of town that we all can go to? Let's hear what you think? Let's ride Nashville!




Just curious why we would not start riding the greenway starting more to the northwest--like up by the golf course and into town. Seems like if we start downtown its gonna be a short ride? V/r Shawn


----------



## Jarod24

schwinndoggy said:


> Either way, but it would be cool all at one place. On FB the convo was for staying at the La Quinta at 120 SOUTH CARTWRIGHT COURT, GOODLETTSVILLE, TN 37072. Does this sound cool?





rollfaster said:


> Good ol' American food and beer, that's how I roll! FYI, there's a Cracker Barrel next to the hotel that would be great for breakfast or whatever. If CB sold beer, that would be heaven haha!




Is it safe to book my room?


----------



## Freqman1

Don't see why not. I'm probably going to book a room tonight after I speak to the other half of the team and see what her preferences are. V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65

Jarod24 said:


> Is it safe to book my room?



I'm getting tempted to myself! Looks like it's gonna be a great ride.


----------



## rollfaster

I'm gonna try and rally my group to book their rooms, myself included.


----------



## DonChristie

Shawn, Originally I thought starting the ride at the beginning of the greenway in town was best. But when I saw the pedestrian bridge spanning the river and the giant parking lot on the other side of the river, it seemed like a better plan to meet there, cross the bridge into town and proceed towards Antique Archeology. My best guesstimation is it is about 7 miles from the parking lot to A.A. No one was stepping up to the plate as far as logistics so I did. This would be about a 15 mile ride total. Let me generate a ride path so we are all on board with it. I think it is safe to book a room, Jarod.


----------



## pedal_junky

fordmike65 said:


> I'm getting tempted to myself! Looks like it's gonna be a great ride.



I dare you


----------



## DonChristie

fordmike65 said:


> I'm getting tempted to myself! Looks like it's gonna be a great ride.




Double Dog dare you, dude!


----------



## DonChristie




----------



## Jarod24

fordmike65 said:


> I'm getting tempted to myself! Looks like it's gonna be a great ride.




I triple doggie dare you!


----------



## fordmike65

pedal_junky said:


> I dare you






schwinndoggy said:


> Double Dog dare you, dude!






Jarod24 said:


> I triple doggie dare you!



I have a feeling I know where this is going...


----------



## pedal_junky

fordmike65 said:


> I'm getting tempted to myself! Looks like it's gonna be a great ride.



Heck, I even have a bike for you to ride.


----------



## fordmike65

pedal_junky said:


> Heck, I even have a bike for you to ride.
> View attachment 411935



Tempting....


----------



## tripple3

I want to go too. Trying to figure a vacation get-away....
Wishing I had more Money.....


----------



## DonChristie

You have plenty money 333, it just has two wheels!


----------



## rollfaster

fordmike65 said:


> I'm getting tempted to myself! Looks like it's gonna be a great ride.



Come on big guy, be great to have you on a borrowed Colson!


----------



## DonChristie

Wait, I just realized something, this is the first ever national vintage bike ride!


----------



## tripple3

schwinndoggy said:


> You have plenty money 333, it just has two wheels!



I hope your not saying "Sell 1 of your bikes to fly out for a ride"...???
I'l figure another way if it can happen....
 National Combined Coaster Nashville Vintage Bike Ride


----------



## Freqman1

How about simply "2017 Coaster Invitational Ride"? V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie

Thats pretty good, Shawn! I might add "National" in it somewhere and it is open to all and not really invitational. There is talk of shirts being made! Would be great if all us Goons riding Nashville had matching shirts! Ha! Would we all buy one?


----------



## Freqman1

schwinndoggy said:


> Thats pretty good, Shawn! I might add "National" in it somewhere and it is open to all and not really invitational. There is talk of shirts being made! Would be great if all us Goons riding Nashville had matching shirts! Ha! Would we all buy one?




I agree--Maybe just 2017 National Coaster Ride. It would depend on the design for me. I have about 300 assorted Tshirts--mostly HD shirts from all over the globe! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jarod24

@schwinndoggy I'd buy one for sure


----------



## fboggs1986

I'd buy one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrubbinrims

I like the original idea and it's appropriate...you guys are overthinking it IMO.
If your joining the ride outside of that, which would be the case with me, all the better and no wider inclusion needed for a shirt.
I'd like to make it, but it's all downhill when scrubbinrims makes the scene.
Chris


----------



## DonChristie

Oh Chris, you may not be welcomed in the West, but you can ride with us in the East anytime! Ha! I kid! I hope you make it! Overthinking it, no, just spitballing. We'll see if the shirts pan out.


----------



## catfish




----------



## rollfaster

2017 National Coaster Invitational Ride.


----------



## stezell

I don't seem to be having much luck with Mike Wolfe, you would think his picker Dave would try to hook up a bunch of cats with some cool old bikes. But he's telling me he's to busy to hangout and talk about bikes with us, sounds like a crock to me. I know Mike doesn't really hang out at the Marathon Motors store very much. Shawn I tried calling you after lunch today man and left a message, I guess a guy in rural Tennessee doesn't have much pull, Lol! I would be interested in a shirt as well.


----------



## DonChristie

At lunch today i called the nashville AA and it was not possible to talk to anyone! Just a series of choices to listen to pre recorded stuff! Frankly, maybe after crossing the pedestrian bridge, we turn left and enjoy the greenway! Thanks for the effort, Sean!


----------



## rollfaster

I agree Sean, we appreicate all of your help. Maybe there's a glimmer of hope somewhere.


----------



## Jarod24

stezell said:


> I don't seem to be having much luck with Mike Wolfe, you would think his picker Dave would try to hook up a bunch of cats with some cool old bikes. But he's telling me he's to busy to hangout and talk about bikes with us, sounds like a crock to me. I know Mike doesn't really hang out at the Marathon Motors store very much. Shawn I tried calling you after lunch today man and left a message, I guess a guy in rural Tennessee doesn't have much pull, Lol! I would be interested in a shirt as well.




I just sent Robbie Wolfe a message on FB, I don't know him or anything just figured that may be a better Avenue, I know he's into vintage bikes also. Maybe this will help. Anybody book their hotel yet?


----------



## stezell

I haven't given up on him yet, just waiting to get a hold of the guys at the shop here in Columbia.  They're closed getting it ready for a grand opening.  So we'll see.  Jarod I would offer you a place to stay but we're in the process of getting one place to sell and another to move into.


----------



## rollfaster

schwinndoggy said:


> Thats pretty good, Shawn! I might add "National" in it somewhere and it is open to all and not really invitational. There is talk of shirts being made! Would be great if all us Goons riding Nashville had matching shirts! Ha! Would we all buy one?



i will.


----------



## Freqman1

rollfaster said:


> i will.




Dark blue, dark green, maroon just anything but black! BTW I just realized I will be in Nashville for a stamp show on St Pats weekend. Maybe I will get a chance to scope out the route.//Sean got busy at work yesterday--I'll give you a call shortly. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes

Count me in on the ride, I'm gonna make the trek to Nashville, from Chicago!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

Oldbikes said:


> Count me in on the ride, I'm gonna make the trek to Nashville, from Chicago!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That is awesome Alan--who needs Mike Wolfe anyways! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes

Freqman1 said:


> That is awesome Alan--who needs Mike Wolfe anyways! V/r Shawn




Very much looking forward!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldbikes

Now the big question....what to ride?!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster

I've got three in mind, but can't decide.


----------



## rollfaster

My room is booked!


----------



## Jarod24

rollfaster said:


> My room is booked!




At the la Quinta inn?


----------



## scrubbinrims

If Mike Wolfe can't make it, can we invite the shows new voice over guy?
I'd like to meet the fella that adds such needed commentary as "Mike stares at the box."
Chris


----------



## rollfaster

Jarod24 said:


> At the la Quinta inn?



Yes sir!


----------



## Freqman1

Just booked our room--Candlewood Suites-Brentwood. Are we going to get together Friday night somewhere for a meet and greet? We're up for just about anything. V/r Shawn


----------



## fattyre

If anyone has time stop and check out The Lane Motor Museum.  A super cool place.  Pretty much everything in there is unique. Lots of crazy micro cars.   When I was there a few years ago they also had about 15 to 20 80's and up road bikes.  Cinelli, Colnago, Raleigh and that sorta thing.


----------



## fboggs1986

I booked an air bnb for my father and I. See you guys in May!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarod24

@rollfaster I just booked a room at the la Quinta inn also!!


----------



## rollfaster

Awesome Jarod. My cousin Ted and I will see you there. I believe at least six others from the GC clan will be booking here also.


----------



## rollfaster

Freqman1 said:


> Just booked our room--Candlewood Suites-Brentwood. Are we going to get together Friday night somewhere for a meet and greet? We're up for just about anything. V/r Shawn



You bet ya !


----------



## Freqman1

Which La Quinta did you all book? My hotel is close to the one in the south (Sidco Dr). Doesn't really matter though as long as we pick a place to meet that can accommodate our group. Probably by mid-April we need to get a headcount so we can start planning. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster

Goodlettsville, Tn.


----------



## pedal_junky

Booked it, Goodlettsville watch out!


----------



## rollfaster

Great to hear Frank!


----------



## DonChristie

Where the hell is, Goodlettsville! Ha! I currently have a cash deficiency but plan to book next week!


----------



## rollfaster




----------



## stezell

schwinndoggy said:


> Where the hell is, Goodlettsville! Ha! I currently have a cash deficiency but plan to book next week!



Just a little to the north Don.


----------



## pedal_junky

schwinndoggy said:


> Either way, but it would be cool all at one place. On FB the convo was for staying at the La Quinta at 120 SOUTH CARTWRIGHT COURT, GOODLETTSVILLE, TN 37072. Does this sound cool?




It was your idea! Ha!


----------



## DonChristie

Punctuation is everything! Thats an exclamation mark not a question mark! Once we are all there, we are gonna raise hell in Goodlettsville.


----------



## rollfaster

We have an event flyer!


----------



## DonChristie

Looks good! Nice and simple! Now we're cooking with chili beans!


----------



## Freqman1

I'll go with what the majority thinks is good but I have a coupe of reservations about the proposed start point/route. First is I'm not sure there is free parking and secondly if its under the bridge I don't feel real good about leaving my truck there. I've walked over the pedestrian bridge to the stadium and my recollection is that it is all private property. Secondly I don't think riding to Antique Archaeology is a good move. There are no bike lanes and these are fairly busy roads through downtown. I have done some research and propose that we meet/park at  Ted Rhodes golf course on the northwest part of town. The Greenway follows the river for about 7 1/2 miles to downtown right at the bottom of Broadway where there are a number of restaurants to include Hard rock, Acme Feed and Seed, Joe's Crab Shack, etc... . After lunch we could ride back and then for those that want to we could drive to AA. If that is too far for some of you we could find another parking place along the Greenway to start to shorten the ride.

I know Rob already did the flyer but I think since most of us are traveling a good ways we really need to make this bike friendly and a good time. I really don't feel like driving seven hours to ride three miles! Just my thoughts. It would be really great for some of you that use social media to maybe hit the road bike types in the area and get their thoughts as well. I will be in Nashville in a couple of weeks and am going to try and do a recon but it will be really tight for me. Anyone else semi local want to check it out? Might also want to start looking at the eating establishments--preferably something with either outside seating or at least where we have a view of the bikes-- I might bring a nice bike and would hate to have something like what  just happened at the CC ride. V/r Shawn


http://www.nashville.gov/Portals/0/SiteContent/Parks/images/greenways/CR%20Downtown.jpg

http://chucksadventures.blogspot.com/2016/05/biking-nashvilles-cumberland-river.html


----------



## rollfaster

Ok, I can probably have Mark edit the flyer if the destination changes.  Although I don't want to have to change too much, we'll have to get with Don on this too. Let me know.


----------



## DonChristie

I agree riding bikes to AA through the city might be a bit sketchy. I think a greenway is probably a safer more scenic path. We need boots on the ground for a recon mission! Hopefully, Shawn will be successful! If not, is anyone near the original proposed meeting spot who can check it out?


----------



## rollfaster

Greenway is always best IMO. If you guys find a new start and stopping points let me know. As far as riding into AA, we can scrap that for now.


----------



## catfish

I was thinking about driving down for this, but am feeling a little apprehensive about bringing one of my nice original bikes, and leaving my truck in a bad location. I was also wondering if there was any plan in place if someones bike broke down. I know it's just a bicycle and most things can be fixed on the fly, but it would be good to have a truck flowing the route to pick up anyone that needed a lift. When I go on vintage motorcycle runs with the AMCA, they always have at least one truck an a trailer to pick up bikes that brake down. That way the rest of the pack and keep on riding.

 Just a thought.    Catfish



Freqman1 said:


> I'll go with what the majority thinks is good but I have a coupe of reservations about the proposed start point/route. First is I'm not sure there is free parking and secondly if its under the bridge I don't feel real good about leaving my truck there. I've walked over the pedestrian bridge to the stadium and my recollection is that it is all private property. Secondly I don't think riding to Antique Archaeology is a good move. There are no bike lanes and these are fairly busy roads through downtown. I have done some research and propose that we meet/park at  Ted Rhodes golf course on the northwest part of town. The Greenway follows the river for about 7 1/2 miles to downtown right at the bottom of Broadway where there are a number of restaurants to include Hard rock, Acme Feed and Seed, Joe's Crab Shack, etc... . After lunch we could ride back and then for those that want to we could drive to AA. If that is too far for some of you we could find another parking place along the Greenway to start to shorten the ride.
> 
> I know Rob already did the flyer but I think since most of us are traveling a good ways we really need to make this bike friendly and a good time. I really don't feel like driving seven hours to ride three miles! Just my thoughts. It would be really great for some of you that use social media to maybe hit the road bike types in the area and get their thoughts as well. I will be in Nashville in a couple of weeks and am going to try and do a recon but it will be really tight for me. Anyone else semi local want to check it out? Might also want to start looking at the eating establishments--preferably something with either outside seating or at least where we have a view of the bikes-- I might bring a nice bike and would hate to have something like what  just happened at the CC ride. V/r Shawn
> 
> 
> http://www.nashville.gov/Portals/0/SiteContent/Parks/images/greenways/CR%20Downtown.jpg
> 
> http://chucksadventures.blogspot.com/2016/05/biking-nashvilles-cumberland-river.html


----------



## rollfaster

catfish said:


> I was thinking about driving down for this, but am feeling a little apprehensive about bringing one of my nice original bikes, and leaving my truck in a bad location. I was also wondering if there was any plan in place if someones bike broke down. I know it's just a bicycle and most things can be fixed on the fly, but it would be good to have a truck flowing the route to pick up anyone that needed a lift. When I go on vintage motorcycle runs with the AMCA, they always have at least one truck an a trailer to pick up bikes that brake down. That way the rest of the pack and keep on riding.
> 
> Just a thought.    Catfish



Good idea, maybe we can figure something out. Would be great to have you there Ed!


----------



## pedal_junky

I agree with the above. The emphasis should be placed on a fun ride, with safety as a priority. AA, meh. Bring it on down Catfish, good times await!


----------



## fattyre

Freqman1 said:


> I really don't feel like driving seven hours to ride three miles!




+1.  I'll go with the flow but I agree, thats a really short bike ride in relation to travel time for me.

Most group rides I've done these things just work them selfs out.  Some people want to ride more, some people want to socialize  more.  A successful ride in my book are the ones with firm meeting places and a uniform start time so everyone knows the plan.

As far as route planning goes, this is a pretty useful tool.  It's great for cross referencing maps to where people actually ride bikes.

http://labs.strava.com/heatmap/#4/-100.13430/34.60409/blue/bike


 I'm not 100% committed so take my suggestions with a grain of salt.


----------



## Freqman1

I believe we will have it nailed down by the middle of next month after I return from Nashville. I believe the country club parking lot should be pretty decent and as far as 'chase' vehicles I've never seen any problems on a ride we couldn't overcome. I just want to see if most are good for what will be a 14+ mile ride? I know most of us 'regulars' have no problem and I believe the route is fairly flat. I think the biggest challenge is finding a place that is good for everyone to eat at downtown. If anyone want to post their preference here we could get an idea of what the best place might be. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster

Everything's gonna work out fine! I can only speak for our group in saying that we are good with a nice lengthy ride. Like someone else stated, with the amount of distance traveled we absolutely need a longer ride. As far as a restaurant, we can probably find something with an outdoor accomidation so we can keep an eye on bikes.


----------



## CeeBee

For what its worth, the concerns about leaving cars parked "under the bridge" are unfounded.  That area is attached to Nissan Stadium and is a very safe tourist based area. I won't go as far as saying that a bike lock isn't required to keep the honest people honest, but overall its a safe part of town. Parking is usually free there other than "event days", so a thorough check of other local scheduled events is a good idea, especially any events at Nissan Stadium, Ascend Amphitheater or any of the several street festivals on or near lower Broadway.  That bridge is actually now a pedestrian and bicycle only bridge and is very conducive for a group bike ride and an amazing place for a group picture over the water with the Nashville Skyline as a backdrop. The required city streets to switch from the bridge path over to the greenway are just a couple of short blocks in a tourist area that coexists with lots of pedestrian traffic regularly.  
Having said that, as a local you would not find me riding a bike in any area within several blocks of Antique Archaeology.  It sits in an area that is becoming trendy, but the residents of the surrounding neighborhoods have not got the memo that armed robbery and drug deals are not everyone's cup of tea.  There is safety in numbers, but it is possible that even a sizable group of concealed carry riders may be outgunned in that particular area of town that surrounds AA.


----------



## rollfaster

Wow, thanks for the input. Will you be joining us on the ride?


----------



## Freqman1

CeeBee said:


> For what its worth, the concerns about leaving cars parked "under the bridge" are unfounded.  That area is attached to Nissan Stadium and is a very safe tourist based area. I won't go as far as saying that a bike lock isn't required to keep the honest people honest, but overall its a safe part of town. Parking is usually free there other than "event days", so a thorough check of other local scheduled events is a good idea, especially any events at Nissan Stadium, Ascend Amphitheater or any of the several street festivals on or near lower Broadway.  That bridge is actually now a pedestrian and bicycle only bridge and is very conducive for a group bike ride and an amazing place for a group picture over the water with the Nashville Skyline as a backdrop. The required city streets to switch from the bridge path over to the greenway are just a couple of short blocks in a tourist area that coexists with lots of pedestrian traffic regularly.
> Having said that, as a local you would not find me riding a bike in any area within several blocks of Antique Archaeology.  It sits in an area that is becoming trendy, but the residents of the surrounding neighborhoods have not got the memo that armed robbery and drug deals are not everyone's cup of tea.  There is safety in numbers, but it is possible that even a sizable group of concealed carry riders may be outgunned in that particular area of town that surrounds AA.




So what would you think about starting there-at the bridge- (no flyer change) riding the Greenway up to Ted Rhodes and turning around and catch lunch on the way back? I guess we really need to see if there are any events that would preclude us from parking there. V/r Shawn


----------



## stezell

CeeBee said:


> For what its worth, the concerns about leaving cars parked "under the bridge" are unfounded.  That area is attached to Nissan Stadium and is a very safe tourist based area. I won't go as far as saying that a bike lock isn't required to keep the honest people honest, but overall its a safe part of town. Parking is usually free there other than "event days", so a thorough check of other local scheduled events is a good idea, especially any events at Nissan Stadium, Ascend Amphitheater or any of the several street festivals on or near lower Broadway.  That bridge is actually now a pedestrian and bicycle only bridge and is very conducive for a group bike ride and an amazing place for a group picture over the water with the Nashville Skyline as a backdrop. The required city streets to switch from the bridge path over to the greenway are just a couple of short blocks in a tourist area that coexists with lots of pedestrian traffic regularly.
> Having said that, as a local you would not find me riding a bike in any area within several blocks of Antique Archaeology.  It sits in an area that is becoming trendy, but the residents of the surrounding neighborhoods have not got the memo that armed robbery and drug deals are not everyone's cup of tea.  There is safety in numbers, but it is possible that even a sizable group of concealed carry riders may be outgunned in that particular area of town that surrounds AA.



I was wondering if you were going to chime in Clint. That's why I mentioned awhile back about packing, hahaha! Sorry guys but I've been busy with getting our house on the market.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy

This looks like a great time. 12 hour drive for me but I'm very tempted to go for it. Work is my only problem but if I get sick on that Wednesday (problem solved). You guys have put a lot of time into this ride already. I saw this old post and thought maybe you could combine two good things and possibly make them both better. I don't know if Smoopy's Bike Shop is still having a bike show or not maybe someone here knows.
*Bike Show - Antique Archeology - Nashville - Sept. 28, 2013*
Discussion in 'Swap Meets, Events, Rides' started by decotriumph, Sep 24, 2013.
Looks like you will have to search the key words here I couldn't get the post listed here.


----------



## DonChristie

Sounds like we got alot pf people coming out for this ride! Hope you can make it, hawthornecrazy! There is also a rockabilly type car show in nashville that weekend! Its gonna be epic!


----------



## Freqman1

I just did a search on events and it isn't looking good for us parking under the bridge http://www.nowplayingnashville.com/event/tennessee-titans-5k-runwalk-2/    I am strongly suggesting parking at the Rhodes Golf Course or somewhere close to that. I'll go with the flow--just a suggestion. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster

Your onto something there Shawn, sounds like the month of May is getting pretty busy for events in Nashville. Let's keep an eye on this.


----------



## rollfaster

Oh btw Hawthornecrazy, that's one hell of a trip but it would be great to have you riding with us. Keep us up to date.


----------



## stezell

I would lend you a bike Chad, perhaps a Hawthorne!


----------



## rollfaster

Two months exactly until we invade the streets of Nashville, well greenways at least!


----------



## Freqman1

Ok so I was in Nashville this past weekend and the Ted Rhodes multi-use park has parking close to the entrance of the trail head near the golf course. I will call tomorrow to see if any events are scheduled but, to me, this looks like our best bet. We could ride to downtown, grab a bite, and then head over to the pedestrian bridge for some photo ops and then head back. Attached is a .ppt and link. The Greenway is the green line following the river. Let me knows what ya think. V/r Shawn

http://www.nashville.gov/Portals/0/SiteContent/Parks/images/greenways/CR Downtown.jpg


----------



## rollfaster

Sounds good Shawn, let us know what you find out.


----------



## Freqman1

This location is a sports complex and there will be other events going on but if you Google the location, 720 Mainstream Dr, Nashville, you will see a small parking lot on the left when you come in and a very large lot on the right a little further up. I don't see parking as a problem. From the parking lot is less than a half mile ride to the trail head. The trail follows the river, for the most part, into town. Just let me know what the consensus is. When it gets closer we also need to see about meeting somewhere Friday night for eats/socializing. V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986

Looks like a nice trail!  Looking forward to it!! 

Frank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster

I'm down for meeting at that location. Is that the actual address?  I'll see if I can have Mark edit the flyer if this is for sure gonna be the place. You're right about looking for a restaurant so we can have lunch after the ride. There should be something pretty close.


----------



## Jarod24

Alright guys, So I ended up changing my hotel reservations. I'm just going to stay at a B&B, just makes things a little cheaper for me. Also my lady is coming so I'll need a second bike! She doesn't like girls bikes haha.


----------



## DonChristie

Im down for your location, shawn! As long as we ride! We ended up getting an AirBnB with another couple in downtown. Are there saturday nite plans?


----------



## Jarod24

schwinndoggy said:


> Im down for your location, shawn! As long as we ride! We ended up getting an AirBnB with another couple in downtown. Are there saturday nite plans?




Yeah I booked mine on airB&B too, it was less than half of what the hotel was. I'm sure we will be down to go hit up the down on Saturday night. If that's what everyone else is wanting to do


----------



## rollfaster

So I guess I'm the only one at the La Quinta now, expect for the guys in our group?


----------



## Freqman1

The 720 Mainstream Dr, Nashville address will get you there. I was hoping to do something Friday night as Heidi and I will be leaving after the ride to get back home. I'm staying south of town but up for whatever if someone wants to suggest a time/location Friday evening we will be there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

rollfaster said:


> So I guess I'm the only one at the La Quinta now, expect for the guys in our group?




Make sure you hang your banner outside!


----------



## rollfaster

Freqman1 said:


> The 720 Mainstream Dr, Nashville address will get you there. I was hoping to do something Friday night as Heidi and I will be leaving after the ride to get back home. I'm staying south of town but up for whatever if someone wants to suggest a time/location Friday evening we will be there. V/r Shawn



Ok, so this is going to be the meeting place for the ride for sure? I'll try and have Mark edit the flyer one more time.


----------



## pedal_junky

rollfaster said:


> So I guess I'm the only one at the La Quinta now, expect for the guys in our group?



I'll be there Rob!


----------



## Freqman1

rollfaster said:


> Ok, so this is going to be the meeting place for the ride for sure? I'll try and have Mark edit the flyer one more time.



Unless there are objections this is my suggestion. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster

None from me, sounds like everyone else is good with it too.


----------



## pedal_junky

Freqman1 said:


> This location is a sports complex and there will be other events going on but if you Google the location, 720 Mainstream Dr, Nashville, you will see a small parking lot on the left when you come in and a very large lot on the right a little further up. I don't see parking as a problem. From the parking lot is less than a half mile ride to the trail head. The trail follows the river, for the most part, into town. Just let me know what the consensus is. When it gets closer we also need to see about meeting somewhere Friday night for eats/socializing. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 439160 View attachment 439161 View attachment 439162



Looks good Shawn, let's roll.


----------



## rollfaster

Looking into some restaurants in the Nashville area. I guess the next question is: everyone like southern style food? The other thing would be finding a place to accommodate a group of this size. Probably gonna have to be an indoor/outdoor place.


----------



## azbug-i

There are a lot of pages and ive been bad about reading it but can anyone in the nashville area who is going to this ride let me and my fiance ride 2 loaners for the day? We are flying out from Arizona. And wont have bikes. Please message me! Thank you so much! !! Id really like us to be on ballooners if possible. A boys for me and a girls for her. Sorry for being sorta picky!


----------



## rollfaster

I might be able to help you out with a boys bike Amanda, but I have no girls. But, the main problem Is that I'm not sure if we'll be bring our trailer. As of now, we don't have a truck to pull it with. If I have to drive my own truck, I won't have the room for any extra bikes. I have to transport a bike I sold to one of the NC guys. Guess we'll have to see.


----------



## azbug-i

Thank you rollfaster, we can play it by ear


----------



## DonChristie

So to recap the Nashville ride this is what I gather-

Dinner May 19th-Location TBD

Ride day-May 20th-meet at 9am leave at 10am @ 720 Mainstream Dr, Nashville, you will see a small parking lot on the left when you come in and a very large lot on the right a little further up.

May 20th-after ride-Antique Archeology visit?

May 20th evening-raise hell in Nashville!

Hotel location--120 SOUTH CARTWRIGHT COURT, GOODLETTSVILLE, TN 37072. 

Not all ppl are staying there. Some have got an Airbnb/VRBO in Nville. Myself and a few others did the airbnb thing. 

If we can lock in a location for friday nite dinner, I think it is all ironed out?

Amanda-My offer still stands on the bike loaners, however it will be 2 boys bikes. 

I will also be delivering the Shelby to Jake Burnett. Have the Gateway coaster guys figured out how to transport Jakes Shelby back?

If I left anything out or am wrong about something, please chime in!


----------



## Jarod24

schwinndoggy said:


> So to recap the Nashville ride this is what I gather-
> 
> Dinner May 19th-Location TBD
> 
> Ride day-May 20th-meet at 9am leave at 10am @ 720 Mainstream Dr, Nashville, you will see a small parking lot on the left when you come in and a very large lot on the right a little further up.
> 
> May 20th-after ride-Antique Archeology visit?
> 
> May 20th evening-raise hell in Nashville!
> 
> Hotel location--120 SOUTH CARTWRIGHT COURT, GOODLETTSVILLE, TN 37072.
> 
> Not all ppl are staying there. Some have got an Airbnb/VRBO in Nville. Myself and a few others did the airbnb thing.
> 
> If we can lock in a location for friday nite dinner, I think it is all ironed out?
> 
> Amanda-My offer still stands on the bike loaners, however it will be 2 boys bikes.
> 
> I will also be delivering the Shelby to Jake Burnett. Have the Gateway coaster guys figured out how to transport Jakes Shelby back?
> 
> If I left anything out or am wrong about something, please chime in!




DON!! I need 1 guys bike!! i prefer a bluebird if possible haha.


----------



## DonChristie

Ha! How about this beater?


----------



## rollfaster

That all sounds good to me, let's try and keep these plans so we're all clear. Myself and group, Frank, Nick and Mark Allard are staying at the La Quinta Goodlettsville. Don, if Jake doesn't make the trip, I will bring the bike back with me( trailer or not ). We just now need a place to eat and meet that can accomidate a group of our size.


----------



## pedal_junky

I'll get the ball rolling as far as food goes. I've never eaten at these places, just upon an overall review, here's a few places that stand out.


The Pharmacy Burger Parlor & Beer Garden
731 Mcferrin Ave, Nashville, TN 37206
(615) 712-9517

https://goo.gl/maps/okVWhFrkt4G2

Puckett's Grocery & Restaurant
500 Church St, Nashville, TN 37219
(615) 770-2772

http://maps.google.com/?cid=6052646246245675915&hl=en&gl=us

The Stillery
113 2nd Ave N, Nashville, TN 37201
(615) 942-8080

http://maps.google.com/?cid=12561200058311051231&hl=en&gl=us

Open to suggestions. Got a place in mind, let's hear about it!


----------



## Freqman1

pedal_junky said:


> I'll get the ball rolling as far as food goes. I've never eaten at these places, just upon an overall review, here's a few places that stand out.
> 
> 
> The Pharmacy Burger Parlor & Beer Garden
> 731 Mcferrin Ave, Nashville, TN 37206
> (615) 712-9517
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/okVWhFrkt4G2
> 
> Puckett's Grocery & Restaurant
> 500 Church St, Nashville, TN 37219
> (615) 770-2772
> 
> http://maps.google.com/?cid=6052646246245675915&hl=en&gl=us
> 
> The Stillery
> 113 2nd Ave N, Nashville, TN 37201
> (615) 942-8080
> 
> http://maps.google.com/?cid=12561200058311051231&hl=en&gl=us
> 
> Open to suggestions. Got a place in mind, let's hear about it!




Heidi and I are open to any of those places. We just need to decide on a time and someone needs to contact the chosen lace to make sure they can handle us. I just hope the place chosen has sufficient parking. V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

This is an Event that I CANNOT miss !!    And a trip to the Nashville area would not be complete without stopping in to see* Andrew (Smoopy) of Smoopy's Vintage Bicycles* in Murfreesboro, TN  ......  (Just south of Nashville !!)   I think Smoopy would love to have visitors to stop by to see him on Friday (10am-5pm) !!

I should have no problem bringing a *GIRLS Ballooner  LOANER Bike* for the one who needs that !!    It might be a "BRIDE-of-Frankenstein"  type of build ...... but I assure you  it will be dependable !!   Please let me know if this is still needed !!     (maybe even PM me if you want to)

As for the Friday night gathering to eat and drink ...... if it's going to be "downtown" Nashville ..... my experience there is you will very likely need to park *in a parking Garage* and walk to your favorite spot!   Downtown is always a Zoo on Friday night and you'll be hard-pressed to park somewhere and be able to watch your vehicle and Bike!  If you'd rather not do that ..... it might be better to pick a location in the Suburbs (although it sounds like 1/2 of you folks will be in Goodletsville and the others scattered around on the South-side and intown)  .....

Looking forward to seeing all the folks I've met here in the SE and make new Friends with all the folks travelling from far away places !!

Cheers!!   CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

pedal_junky said:


> I'll get the ball rolling as far as food goes. I've never eaten at these places, just upon an overall review, here's a few places that stand out.
> 
> 
> The Pharmacy Burger Parlor & Beer Garden
> 731 Mcferrin Ave, Nashville, TN 37206
> (615) 712-9517
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/okVWhFrkt4G2
> 
> Puckett's Grocery & Restaurant
> 500 Church St, Nashville, TN 37219
> (615) 770-2772
> 
> http://maps.google.com/?cid=6052646246245675915&hl=en&gl=us
> 
> The Stillery
> 113 2nd Ave N, Nashville, TN 37201
> (615) 942-8080
> 
> http://maps.google.com/?cid=12561200058311051231&hl=en&gl=us
> 
> Open to suggestions. Got a place in mind, let's hear about it!




Nashville has plenty of Craft Breweries with food offerings!!   I'm still doing some research but one that looks great is:
East Nashville Beer Works ........ these places normally have BIG Outdoor Patios to accommodate large groups ......
And I've never had bad food served at a reputable Micro-Brewery !!    
I believe this is worth considering  .......   
And as I mentioned in another post ........ I believe it's best we try to avoid "Downtown" on Friday night ...... WAY overcrowded and probably would need to park in a Parking Garage and walk to your destination.
Cheers!  CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

pedal_junky said:


> I'll get the ball rolling as far as food goes. I've never eaten at these places, just upon an overall review, here's a few places that stand out.
> 
> 
> The Pharmacy Burger Parlor & Beer Garden
> 731 Mcferrin Ave, Nashville, TN 37206
> (615) 712-9517
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/okVWhFrkt4G2
> 
> Puckett's Grocery & Restaurant
> 500 Church St, Nashville, TN 37219
> (615) 770-2772
> 
> http://maps.google.com/?cid=6052646246245675915&hl=en&gl=us
> 
> The Stillery
> 113 2nd Ave N, Nashville, TN 37201
> (615) 942-8080
> 
> http://maps.google.com/?cid=12561200058311051231&hl=en&gl=us
> 
> Open to suggestions. Got a place in mind, let's hear about it!




This place looks Great >>>>    Just a bit West of the Downtown area    *GOOD Menu items (More that just Pub food here!)
M.L. Rose Craft Beer and Burgers *  4408 Charlotte Ave.   www.MLRose.com    (look at the Menu on their website)
Check it out .....  and give some feedback .......
Thanks!   CCR Dave


----------



## rollfaster

Classic Cool Rides said:


> This is an Event that I CANNOT miss !!    And a trip to the Nashville area would not be complete without stopping in to see* Andrew (Smoopy) of Smoopy's Vintage Bicycles* in Murfreesboro, TN  ......  (Just south of Nashville !!)   I think Smoopy would love to have visitors to stop by to see him on Friday (10am-5pm) !!
> 
> I should have no problem bringing a *GIRLS Ballooner  LOANER Bike* for the one who needs that !!    It might be a "BRIDE-of-Frankenstein"  type of build ...... but I assure you  it will be dependable !!   Please let me know if this is still needed !!     (maybe even PM me if you want to)
> 
> As for the Friday night gathering to eat and drink ...... if it's going to be "downtown" Nashville ..... my experience there is you will very likely need to park *in a parking Garage* and walk to your favorite spot!   Downtown is always a Zoo on Friday night and you'll be hard-pressed to park somewhere and be able to watch your vehicle and Bike!  If you'd rather not do that ..... it might be better to pick a location in the Suburbs (although it sounds like 1/2 of you folks will be in Goodletsville and the others scattered around on the South-side and intown)  .....
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all the folks I've met here in the SE and make new Friends with all the folks travelling from far away places !!
> 
> Cheers!!   CCR Dave



Dave, you have a great idea about staying out of downtown for the meet and greet on Friday. I think this will give us a better opportunity to fit our large group also.


----------



## fboggs1986

All sounds great guys! I'm down for anything. We got an air bnb up near Goodletsville. Should roll into town early afternoon Friday so I'll just wait to see where we decide to meet Friday and see you guys there! Should be a great time. 

Frank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChristie

...wondering how many heads we are gonna see @ dinner/ride?


----------



## Jarod24

@pedal_junky is going to hook me up with some wheels. So I'm all taken care of. Thanks again! And thanks for everyone that was offering. Appreciate it!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Is there still someone who needs to borrow a Ladies Ballooner Bike for this event ??    I can bring one with me to loan out if needed ........
Sort of a "Bride-of-Franken-bike"  ....... Part JC Higgins / part Monark / part Murray / whole Vintage bike ..... (well 90% at least) 
I promise it wont be too Ratty ......  Might be unusual color combinations :eek:   ......... Pink rims !?!?  
Let me know ....... gotta start piecing it together             CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

schwinndoggy said:


> ...wondering how many heads we are gonna see @ dinner/ride?




Hey Don!  You have a good idea here to get some type of "Roll Call" going ........ Maybe to keep it simpler we go by "STATE" and have somebody report back their best guess for each State ??   .......... Here in Georgia, I know at least: 3  (Shawn, Heidi and myself) ..... I know from N.C. there are you & Frank (pedal_junky) (do you know of more ??) ......... looks like Missouri has a decent group ......... Illinois has some folks coming ...... Arizona too ....... and surely Tennessee must have a decent turn-out.    (Sorry if I missed anybody or State here)   My rough guesstimate  by reading all the posts is 30 - 40 ..........
Somebody from each State (your state)  ........ please chime in and give your best guess !   This IS especially important for our Friday dinner meet & greet gathering.   We MAY need to consider having The PLACE we choose for Friday, to give us a dedicated ROOM for Dining & Drinking .
Cheers!  CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie

NC-11
Wife/I
Doug/lauren
Scott/becky
Salty Frank (haha)
Jerry?
Jimbo?
Diana/robert?


----------



## rollfaster

Missouri crew: about 15 or so.


----------



## Smoopy's

pedal_junky said:


> I'll get the ball rolling as far as food goes. I've never eaten at these places, just upon an overall review, here's a few places that stand out.
> 
> 
> The Pharmacy Burger Parlor & Beer Garden
> 731 Mcferrin Ave, Nashville, TN 37206
> (615) 712-9517
> 
> https://goo.gl/maps/okVWhFrkt4G2
> 
> Puckett's Grocery & Restaurant
> 500 Church St, Nashville, TN 37219
> (615) 770-2772
> 
> http://maps.google.com/?cid=6052646246245675915&hl=en&gl=us
> 
> The Stillery
> 113 2nd Ave N, Nashville, TN 37201
> (615) 942-8080
> 
> http://maps.google.com/?cid=12561200058311051231&hl=en&gl=us
> 
> Open to suggestions. Got a place in mind, let's hear about it!



The Pharmacy is excellent but hard to get to..Puckett's is good; but expensive..I'll suggest Martin's BBQ and Hattie B's hot chicken..hard to come to Nashville without trying both..I also love Edley's BBQ and The Grilled Cheesery


----------



## Smoopy's

Party Fowl is also great; but they charge "Gulch" prices..which equals HIGH..


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

rollfaster said:


> Missouri crew: about 15 or so.





schwinndoggy said:


> NC-11
> Wife/I
> Doug/lauren
> Scott/becky
> Salty Frank (haha)
> Jerry?
> Jimbo?
> Diana/robert?




*WOW !!*  I underestimated the Monstrosity of Turn-Out !!  Thank you Schwinndoggy & Rollfaster for Representing your States of NC & MO
With NC & MO & GA we have Already hit nearly 30 !!
Come on TENN reps & AZ & IL & whoever else I've missed !  ........
Good Golly Miss Molly >>>>>  *WE might make the Nashvegas Nightly News* !!  :eek:


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *WOW !!*  I underestimated the Monstrosity of Turn-Out !!  Thank you Schwinndoggy & Rollfaster for Representing your States of NC & MO
> With NC & MO & GA we have Already hit nearly 30 !!
> Come on TENN reps & AZ & IL & whoever else I've missed !  ........
> Good Golly Miss Molly >>>>>  *WE might make the Nashvegas Nightly News* !!  :eek:




With this many gathering ........ Somebody *MUST* talk to the local Eateries and/or Breweries to try and reserve a ROOM (or Patio ! )
that can accommodate 40+ Vintage Bike Sprocket Heads like us !!   
Smoopy ......  CeeBee   ...... are you guys up for the challenge ??


----------



## fboggs1986

I kno at least 4-5 coming from Illinois. 
My father and his wife are coming from New York. 

Frank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster

I love Nashville hot chicken, won't leave without having some!


----------



## aceuh

ride...


----------



## edsiajb

Are non-coaster vintage bikes invited???


----------



## azbug-i

@schwinndoggy  don are you sure then? Id be very grateful for two bikes. We can do two boys. Diana is tall. I appreciate it so much. 

Im not sure will join for dinner friday night yet but when would you like to know for sure??


----------



## DonChristie

@edsiajb run what ya brung! Everyone is welcome!
@Amanda got ya covered! Lets pm the details out!


----------



## edsiajb

schwinndoggy said:


> @edsiajb run what ya brung! Everyone is welcome!




Sounds good.  There will be 2 or 3 of us coming up for the day from the Birmingham, Alabama area (likely all riding vintage Raleighs).


----------



## rollfaster

A


edsiajb said:


> Are non-coaster vintage bikes invited???



All vintage bicycles are welcome, come on out and have a blast with us!


----------



## Oldbikes

Okay, it's official! Room is booked! [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stezell

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *WOW !!*  I underestimated the Monstrosity of Turn-Out !!  Thank you Schwinndoggy & Rollfaster for Representing your States of NC & MO
> With NC & MO & GA we have Already hit nearly 30 !!
> Come on TENN reps & AZ & IL & whoever else I've missed !  ........
> Good Golly Miss Molly >>>>>  *WE might make the Nashvegas Nightly News* !!  :eek:



I don't know Dave most people that end up on the Nashville news are usually shot.


----------



## stezell

azbug-i said:


> @schwinndoggy  don are you sure then? i.d. be very grateful for two bikes. We can do two boys. Diana is tall. I appreciate it so much.
> 
> Im not sure will join for dinner friday night yet but when would you like to know for sure??



Amanda I can bring a ladies 3 speed Hercules for your girlfriend, just throwing it out there. Sean


----------



## Maskadeo

I'm contemplating making the trip down from Michigan


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

GREAT News for any of us Vintage Bike folks who also love old cars and trucks, and are making this trip to Nashville ...

This weekend is ALSO the *GOODGUYS Nationals i*n Nashville at the Nissan Stadium May 19th thru 21st !!!!

I'm SO Excited . We will be Cruzin' our Vintage Bikes just BLOCKS from this event site ......

It will probably require some of us to modify our route to cruise by this Event and take in some of the Scenery 

Cheers!!  CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1

Has anyone scoped out an eating place for either Friday night or the day of the ride? V/r Shawn


----------



## JOEL

With all these people coming, you should add a swap meet. It would be the biggest in the southeast.


----------



## rollfaster

Freqman1 said:


> Has anyone scoped out an eating place for either Friday night or the day of the ride? V/r Shawn



Nobody has locked anything down, but as Dave suggested I think we should do something on the outskirts of town. If you go back a bit in this thread, there's a few ideas. I vote for some Nashville hot chicken at an outdoor place that will hold our huge group.


----------



## rollfaster

Classic Cool Rides said:


> GREAT News for any of us Vintage Bike folks who also love old cars and trucks, and are making this trip to Nashville ...
> 
> This weekend is ALSO the *GOODGUYS Nationals i*n Nashville at the Nissan Stadium May 19th thru 21st !!!!
> 
> I'm SO Excited . We will be Cruzin' our Vintage Bikes just BLOCKS from this event site ......
> 
> It will probably require some of us to modify our route to cruise by this Event and take in some of the Scenery
> 
> Cheers!!  CCR Dave



One of our guys is planning on driving his 55 Chevy wagon down and attending Good Guys.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

rollfaster said:


> Nobody has locked anything down, but as Dave suggested I think we should do something on the outskirts of town. If you go back a bit in this thread, there's a few ideas. I vote for some Nashville hot chicken at an outdoor place that will hold our huge group.




It's hard to get an accurate count of just how many are gathering on Friday afternoon / evening but my  "rough" estimate a few weeks ago was 40-ish. That is definitely going to require an eating establishment to require a DEPOSIT to allocate that much space for a group of this size ---- Especially on a Friday !!!
What about this idea ------ COULD WE ALL MEET ON FRIDAY AT A STATE PARK AND HAVE A BIG COOKOUT ??
State Parks CAN reserve a pavilion for a group of this size !!
We could do a BYOF -- BYOB (F=Food). (B=Beverage) (alcohol would need to be IN A CUP -- disguised!!)
ALSO we could gather around our prized bikes and chit-chat about them etc.  
As JOEL mentioned the "swap meet" could be simply having some items in our Trunks /Vans / Trucks to sell/swap
On a "Low-Key" format (as the State Park would NOT want too much "official Business" going on)
I'm not too familiar with the State Parks in the area.... but I do recall a couple big lakes in Nashville area. 

Please chime-in on this State Park Gathering idea .... I feel it addresses MANY of our concerns!!
Cheers!! CCR Dave


----------



## azbug-i

Id love to go to good guys!!!!!


----------



## azbug-i

stezell said:


> Amanda I can bring a ladies 3 speed Hercules for your girlfriend, just throwing it out there. Sean




Sean thank you! Let me verify what all don is bringing down. If don can cover us both ill stick with don for ease of borrowing, but if it helps him out to bring one less bike i will absolutely take you up on that. I really appreciate it!


----------



## stezell

azbug-i said:


> Sean thank you! Let me verify what all don is bringing down. If don can cover us both ill stick with don for ease of borrowing, but if it helps him out to bring one less bike i will absolutely take you up on that. I really appreciate it!



No problem Amanda, just let me know. 

Thanks, Sean


----------



## DonChristie

azbug-i said:


> Sean thank you! Let me verify what all don is bringing down. If don can cover us both ill stick with don for ease of borrowing, but if it helps him out to bring one less bike i will absolutely take you up on that. I really appreciate it!



Yes, it would be easier if you used the girls bike offered. Currently, I am bringing Jake's Shelby, one for myself, one for my wife and one for #azbug-i (4 total).


----------



## rollfaster

So my buddy Richie wants to know if anyone will be bringing muscle bikes. He has a collection of over 30 Schwinn Krate bikes. Every color through the years, OG and restored ones. I'd really like him to come with us, but will feel like an outcast without some muscle bike people to associate with.


----------



## DonChristie

Look at the bigger group Rob, Vintage bikes! Ha! Tell him to absolutely come out and ride with us!


----------



## pedal_junky

rollfaster said:


> So my buddy Richie wants to know if anyone will be bringing muscle bikes. He has a collection of over 30 Schwinn Krate bikes. Every color through the years, OG and restored ones. I'd really like him to come with us, but will feel like an outcast without some muscle bike people to associate with.



Hey Rob, tell him to bring it on. It's not about what your riding, but why you're riding. We all love vintage bikes, and have gathered to celebrate.


----------



## Freqman1

Don't know about you Gateway guys but we have a guy that regularly rides a Swing Bike and have had a few guys on Stingrays before in Charlotte. Like Frank says its about the ride. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster

I get it, and he attends at least half of our rides. We have a few guys that are into muscle bikes but none of them are able to come to Nashville. I'll do my best to get him to come.


----------



## Freqman1

So it looks like everyone is set on bikes and hotels. We would be up for a meet and greet Friday night if anyone has any ideas otherwise we'll see you all that Sat morning! V/r Shawn


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Freqman1 said:


> So it looks like everyone is set on bikes and hotels. We would be up for a meet and greet Friday night if anyone has any ideas otherwise we'll see you all that Sat morning! V/r Shawn




Hello Everybody!   I mentioned this idea before (meeting at a State or City Park) .......
......but didn't have much of a response  ---  although it did get 1 "like" .......

There is a CITY PARK  called "SHELBY PARK"  (how nice!! and coincidental >> I ride a '54 Shelby!) that has about *6-8 PICNIC SHELTERS* to *RENT for ONLY $40  from 3pm - 11pm

Shelby Park* is right ALONG the GREENWAY bike and hike trails JUST about 2-3 miles EAST of downtown Nashville.
I suggest we ALL MEET there starting FRIDAY afternoon.    There are restrooms, etc at this City Park.  There are TRAILS for Cruising around on our Bikes.  The Picnic Shelter has room for our Big Gathering.  There is decent parking CLOSE to us and our Bikes ! 
We could bring SNACKS and cold drinks ...... BEER is NOT allowed.....
Vending is NOT allowed ..... (as far as setting up "swap-meet" tables)

Check out this link >>>>  http://www.nashville.gov/Parks-and-...-and-Reservations/Picnic-Shelters/Shelby.aspx

It is my opinion -- that logistically -- this would be the BEST approach to having a *general & established meeting spot for FRIDAY afternoon.*
Again ...... these shelters can be rented for a measly $40  ( I will gladly do that for our group ) from 3pm till 11pm

Once we all gather there during the afternoon and evening ........ THEN later -- when everybody gets hungry and thirsty for ADULT beverages.....
We can the split and find a place to eat & drink........  ( I believe finding ANY place that can take ALL of our group at one time and keep us together will be a challenge on a FRIDAY night anywhere popular in Nashville unless a HUGE DEPOSIT is paid in advance for a dedicated ROOM )

I would think that PIZZAS could be delivered to us at our Picnic Shelter ..... if we wanted to ....
We could all have cold drinks in our coolers.......  I think this type of Gathering Place -- where we could have our bikes PARKED next to us and have time to gather and socialize ....... AND cruise around a little on our bikes sounds FUN !!

*I think we could gather there from 3pm till say 7 or 8pm*  ....... and then split up in smaller groups to find "Real Food & Drink" if still desired .....

This park has multiple Shelters with a couple along the Cumberland River banks  .... 
*IF I could get some feedback from a number of you ....... I could possibly make the reservation for a Shelter on Friday OR Monday to book one for us.*

*PLEASE ......... GIVE ME SOME FEEDBACK !!      Would the majority be IN on this plan ?? *

Cheers!   CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1

I'm down with meeting at a park but we will probably check into our hotel first and drop our bikes because we plan on going out to eat around 5:30 and I don't want the bikes on the truck while we are eating. We will be leaving directly after the ride Saturday so hopefully we can do something Friday. I guess we'll just play it by ear for eats when we get downtown Saturday and go from there. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster

Great idea Dave, this allows us to "spread out" and no worries about busting our asses trying to find a place to hold us all. Don't really care about the food part, we can do that after we all meet up. I like being able to have our bikes with us too. Guess we'll see what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Freqman1 said:


> I'm down with meeting at a park but we will probably check into our hotel first and drop our bikes because we plan on going out to eat around 5:30 and I don't want the bikes on the truck while we are eating. We will be leaving directly after the ride Saturday so hopefully we can do something Friday. I guess we'll just play it by ear for eats when we get downtown Saturday and go from there. V/r Shawn





rollfaster said:


> Great idea Dave, this allows us to "spread out" and no worries about busting our asses trying to find a place to hold us all. Don't really care about the food part, we can do that after we all meet up. I like being able to have our bikes with us too. Guess we'll see what everyone else thinks.




Do you guys think it would make sense to see if a "Food Truck"  could be "booked" to come out to the Picnic Shelter and feed all of us ??
Down here in the ATL area "Food Trucks" are all  the Rage!!    Maybe a BBQ Food Truck could Cater to us at the Park Pavilion ?? 
I would need to make sure that doesn't conflict with The City Park rules & regulations tomorrow morning ......
But, that way you (Shawn) and your wife could just come to the park with your bikes and save a couple steps .....
Just an idea to consider.......  I'm not sure of the City Park's feeling about this ........ but I'll know for sure in the morning.
I hope some more feedback will come our way on this whole City Park gathering ........ but I feel it makes a great meeting spot!
I feel if everyone brings some "Snacks" (Chips & Dip) (maybe even a Cold-Cut sandwich platter from Kroger/Publix) to share 
(like a family gathering where everybody brings a "dish" to share) ...
and a cooler full of cold beverages ........ we could really have a good time there together !!   Cheers!    CCR Dave


----------



## Jarod24

I'm down for anything, I fly in early Friday morning and have no sets plans. Just wanna see  and do as much as possible.


----------



## DonChristie

I think the meet n greet friday in the park is a good idea! In CLT the food trucks want cash up front! I will kick up some cheese for the park rental. We can just decide dining at the park.


----------



## rollfaster

That's the plan then! This will be great.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

schwinndoggy said:


> I think the meet n greet friday in the park is a good idea! In CLT the food trucks want cash up front! I will kick up some cheese for the park rental. We can just decide dining at the park.





rollfaster said:


> That's the plan then! This will be great.




GREAT!   Since you fellers are the ones who started this whole Festival of Old Iron ....... I think with your approvals --  it's SET !!
I will secure a Picnic Shelter at Shelby Park for FRIDAY taking the " 3pm- 11pm" Rental Slot........ 
I will get a Shelter with as much Close-access parking that is possible.   This Park has plenty of Paved bike riding trails AND it appears that it connects to the Music City Greenway.   So there will be things to do until the Crowd starts to thicken with us Vintage Bike Folks.
Please bring some snacks to share, if you can.  Chips & Dip stuff.  I will probably bring 1 or 2 trays of Finger Sandwiches from Kroger or Publix to share .......... If anybody else wants to do the same ........ Great !    Maybe a Veggie & Dip tray ??   I'll get paper plates and paper towels.
*I encourage as much of our crowd to get there starting at 3pm and hanging around a Solid 4 to 5 hours ( I believe I must be there at 3pm for the Rental process ....... I'd hate to be there all by myself  )*
(Time will fly -- as it always does "when you're having FUN"!)
Then ...... in the range of 7 to 8pm ......... we can scoot on out and find a place for dinner and Adult Beverages.
Nashville is in the CENTRAL Time Zone !
Unless there is some objection OR something I'm missing ....... I will contact the Park tomorrow to secure a Spot........
Chime in with any other recommendations !!
Looking forward to seeing everybody there !     Cheers !     CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*FRIDAY'S  GATHERING SPOT IS NOW ALL SET !!  *........ *SHELBY  PARK  --  LAKE VIEW SHELTER # 2   (see link next line)*
http://www.nashville.gov/Portals/0/SiteContent/Parks/docs/permits/Shelby Shelters.pdf

We have it from 3pm till 11pm  ..... 
.......*Although the "PLAN" is from 3pm till maybe 8pm Until we all scatter to go somewhere to Eat & Drink ("real food & drinks")
*
There "Should be" enough parking near this Shelter ("overflow" parking might require to park near the Ball Fields and ride you bike a little bit.)

There will be a "Porta-Potty" near our Shelter and I guess the restrooms with running water are just a little bike ride down to the Ball Fields

As suggested before ....... bring some Snacks to share ......... I'll bring some local "Finger Sandwiches" to share from Publix or Kroger's ........
I hope others will too!  .......... so for the afternoon ....... we'll have lite food and our own beverages from our own Coolers.
I will make sure we have paper plates and paper towels.    Bring your Folding "Camper Chairs" (just in case)
Bring your BIKES here as well !!   We can park them all together around the Shelter to drool on ...... for picture taking , etc.

It is our responsibility to leave the place "Clean" so please help me clean things up before we all leave ........ Thanks !

The MUSIC CITY Greenway is just a few hundred feet from us ....... it goes Thru the Park along the Cumberland River!

*SEE Y'ALL IN 4 WEEKS !!!  *CCR  Dave


----------



## rollfaster

You're the man! All sounds great.


----------



## Freqman1

Maybe I'm missing it but what is the GPS address to the park? V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster

I'm getting this.
2021 Fatherland st.
Nashville, TN. 37206


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Freqman1 said:


> Maybe I'm missing it but what is the GPS address to the park? V/r Shawn




*Shelby Community Center*
401 South 20th Street
Nashville, TN, 37206
(615) 862-8467


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *Shelby Community Center*
> 401 South 20th Street
> Nashville, TN, 37206
> (615) 862-8467




HERE IS YOUR LINK >>>>

http://www.nashville.gov/Parks-and-Recreation/Parks/Shelby-Park.aspx


----------



## rollfaster

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *Shelby Community Center*
> 401 South 20th Street
> Nashville, TN, 37206
> (615) 862-8467



This is for sure the one? Hopefully I can catch Mark before he does the final edit.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

rollfaster said:


> This is for sure the one? Hopefully I can catch Mark before he does the final edit.




YES Sir !     click this link and you'll see the SPOT !!      >>>>>    http://maps.nashville.gov/NashvilleParksFinder/default.htm?parkID=21

Cheers!   CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Classic Cool Rides said:


> YES Sir !     click this link and you'll see the SPOT !!      >>>>>    http://maps.nashville.gov/NashvilleParksFinder/default.htm?parkID=21
> 
> Cheers!   CCR Dave




Simply exit I-24  at SHELBY Ave. and head EAST until it Dead Ends at the Park Entrance ..... then find Sevier Lake (inside the Park)
.....   and the Shelter is on the EAST SIDE of the Lake


----------



## rollfaster

View attachment 456518 Flyer update done! Shelby lake view shelter #2. East side of the lake.


----------



## rollfaster

Ok. We're getting closer. Anyone care to show what bikes your bringing? What the hell, I'll go first. Between these two, 36 Shelby or 42 Elgin.


----------



## DonChristie

Between my Iver or Elgin or Schwinn or Colson!


----------



## pedal_junky

Riding the Packard.



 


Loaning the Colson to @jarod


----------



## Robertriley

pedal_junky said:


> Riding the Packard.
> View attachment 460190
> 
> 
> Loaning the Colson to @jarod
> View attachment 460191



Send that CWC to me


----------



## rollfaster

schwinndoggy said:


> Between my Iver or Elgin or Schwinn or Colson!
> 
> View attachment 460186
> 
> View attachment 460187
> 
> View attachment 460188
> 
> View attachment 460189



Wow, wish I could help you there. The Iver is really speaking to me though.


----------



## rollfaster

pedal_junky said:


> Riding the Packard.
> View attachment 460190
> 
> 
> Loaning the Colson to @jarod
> View attachment 460191



Great choices Frank.


----------



## Freqman1

I'll be on my Super Streamline and Heidi on her trusty CWC built Trojan. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster

Great, never seen one in person. Beautiful bike!


----------



## pedal_junky

Robertriley said:


> Send that CWC to me


----------



## JOEL

So this thing is in 2 weeks, right? Seems the details are still being discussed. Would someone please post the final version, maybe in a separate thread? This is all very confusing.


----------



## DonChristie

Rollfaster (Rob) posted the flyer above with the latest!


----------



## rollfaster

Joel, we're all set. The latest flyer has all of the details. If you have any questions, please hit up Don or I. Sorry about all of the confusion. Would be great to see you, last saw you at the Collinsville,Ill swap in 2014.


----------



## Flat Tire

So how long is the ride?


----------



## JOEL

If you are passing through Birmingham, stop by and visit.


----------



## rollfaster

Flat Tire said:


> So how long is the ride?



if i remember right, its 10-12 miles don.


----------



## azbug-i

Im sad to say it but my fiance and i arent going to make it out. The time off didnt get approved for her and her new boss isnt being cool about it at all. I cancelled all of our reservations . I want to say thank you to everyone who offered to let us borrow bikes. I hope this type of thing happens again so i can go next time!


----------



## azbug-i

Robertriley said:


> Send that CWC to me



Was just thinking i like that packard a lot haha.


----------



## Maskadeo

The La Quinta is officially full


----------



## Robertriley

azbug-i said:


> Was just thinking i like that packard a lot haha.



I would also take the Princeton rollfast from up above


----------



## rollfaster

Maskadeo said:


> The La Quinta is officially full



I knew that would happen, some of our people haven't make reservations yet. I told them not to wait too long.


----------



## rollfaster

azbug-i said:


> Im sad to say it but my fiance and i arent going to make it out. The time off didnt get approved for her and her new boss isnt being cool about it at all. I cancelled all of our reservations . I want to say thank you to everyone who offered to let us borrow bikes. I hope this type of thing happens again so i can go next time!



Amanda, that's a shame to hear, but we understand. We'll post lots of pics for you.


----------



## azbug-i

I had a best western booked just south of town and it was really inexpensive im sure folks could stay there if needed. Not far from the airport or downtown nashville

Thank you and i definitely look forward to seeing pics and i hope another big ride like this happens again for me to make it to!


----------



## CeeBee

With the Nashville predators in the Stanley Cup playoffs and game 4 on the 18th, hotels and motels are booked for miles of Nashville. Both Predator and Ducks fans from everywhere will most likely stay through the weekend whether their team wins or loses, so Nashville will be crazy that following weekend.  Add that to a marathon, Good Guys, and the Nashville Boogie car show at Gaylord, and it will be an epic weekend.
Depending on your view of mass pandemonium, next weekend the city of Nashville is either going to be an amazing and historic place to be or pure Hell......


----------



## rollfaster

We're going to give it one hell of a whirl, crowded or not. Nashville is ours next weekend!


----------



## DonChristie

You forgot to mention the unruly biker gang that is rolling into town!

"Depending on your view of mass pandemonium, next weekend the city of Nashville is either going to be an amazing and historic place to be or pure Hell......"

Im going with pure hell, Highway to Hell! Ha!


----------



## rollfaster

Watch the skies.


----------



## Freqman1

20% ain't stopping me!


----------



## rollfaster

It's Friday that I was referring to, but it's still several days out. It's supposed to be pouring early Friday morning in STL.


----------



## pedal_junky

I'm going with typical afternoon chance if showers.


----------



## DonChristie

All I see is sunny and warm! Bring it, Gentlemen! We are one week out!


----------



## rollfaster

Gonna have to tarp my truck for the trip, don't wanna get Tim's Elgin all soaking wet. My budget isn't allowing me a rent a small cargo van like i wanted to originally.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 466815 Watch the skies.





rollfaster said:


> It's Friday that I was referring to, but it's still several days out. It's supposed to be pouring early Friday morning in STL.




I was promised that the Shelter we have reserved on Friday does NOT Leak !!  Besides ....... I see it as a 70% Chance it will be fine !!  
Cheers!   CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 460178 View attachment 460177 Ok. We're getting closer. *Anyone care to show what bikes your bringing? What the hell, I'll go first. Between these two, 36 Shelby or 42 Elgin.*




HEY everybody!   This good idea that Rollfaster started  kinda fell off after about 6-7 replies ........(I thought we had closer to 40 attending!)

Maybe I can revive the idea for those who haven't yet replied ??  SO Far ...... the replies were showing some pretty SWEET rides representing a nice chunk of change $$:eek:     So I will (possibly) bring out some "Replies" from the "Rat Rod Riders" ??  (who knows, but I'll try)

My preferred ride will be my '54 Shelby Flyer Turbo-Charged with a Sturmey 2 speed overdrive (HA!  fancier than saying 3 speed - right?)
With a console mounted Drag Shifter  ...... 

And "Plan "B"  will be my '51 Monark (should I have any mechanical difficulties with the Shelby) ........ OR ..........as  a "Loaner Bike" if needed.

I hope you all will start gathering around 3-3:30pm on Friday at the Shelter at the Shelby Park --so we have plenty of Meet & Greet time before we split to find real Food & Drink Fri eve.
I too will be at the La Quinta (the room above Pedal_Junky) ..... HA! -- just kiddin' Frank (unless you hear somebody riding Figure-8's in the room above you )

Lookin' forward to this !! Let's see some more pics of the bikes that are coming to NashVegas!!   Cheers!!  CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

CeeBee said:


> With the Nashville predators in the Stanley Cup playoffs and game 4 on the 18th, hotels and motels are booked for miles of Nashville. Both Predator and Ducks fans from everywhere will most likely stay through the weekend whether their team wins or loses, so Nashville will be crazy that following weekend.  Add that to a marathon, Good Guys, and the Nashville Boogie car show at Gaylord, and it will be an epic weekend.
> Depending on your view of mass pandemonium, next weekend the city of Nashville is either going to be an amazing and historic place to be or pure Hell......




WOW!! ......... if any of us "Sprocket-Heads" are also "Gear-Heads" we have TOO MANY choices to check-out AFTER our Bike Cruise!!
Clint mentioned the 2 Biggies above .....but there is also a MUSTANG Event at Two Rivers Park both Friday and Saturday!
I haven't checked this out for sure .... but I believe we will be bike-cruisin' fairly close to the Good Guys at the Stadium and by the sounds of it ...... maybe even fairly close to the Mustang Event.  
If you're interested--check out: www.nashvilleboogie.com .... OR .... www.mustang6association.org .... OR ..... www.Good-Guys.com

GO Predators!  I want them to play the Penguins for the Stanley Cup Finals!  See y'all very shortly!  Cheers!  CCR Dave


----------



## Smoopy's

I'll be set up at the Weekender in the car show section Friday & Saturday..I encourage you guys to stop by..just $5 to get in the show that runs till 10pm both nights..cool cars, vintage marketplace(where I'll be) and some great music..should be a fun time!!
I'm hoping to stop by the meet and greet on Friday(depending on traffic)


----------



## fboggs1986

Looking forward to this weekend!! I should be rolling in town around 4 or so as long as traffic is not to bad leaving Chicago. My father should be getting there around the same time. We are meeting up at our air bnb in Goodlettsville then we will head over to the park. See you all this weekend!
Frank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

Smoopy's said:


> I'll be set up at the Weekender in the car show section Friday & Saturday..I encourage you guys to stop by..just $5 to get in the show that runs till 10pm both nights..cool cars, vintage marketplace(where I'll be) and some great music..should be a fun time!!
> I'm hoping to stop by the meet and greet on Friday(depending on traffic)
> View attachment 467138




This looks GREAT!   Thanks, Andrew!  I assume this means you will NOT be at your shop in Murfreesboro (even Friday morning ??)
I was planning on stopping by your store  .... but I believe you just adjusted my schedule posting this cool Flyer !!
I will stop in this Show either Friday BEFORE the Meet & Greet at Shelby Park or Later FRI eve. (Wait!) you mentioned you'll try to hit the Meet & Greet at the Park ........ what time do you think that you'd be getting there to the Park,  Fri afternoon/evening ??  Cheers!  CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*Reminders about the FRIDAY Meet & Greet at Shelby Park Shelter >>>>>>*
<><><><><>  Bring Coolers with your favorite Beverages
<><><><><>  Bring some Campers chairs (just to be sure there's enough seating for everybody)
<><><><><>  SHARE some Snacks with everybody by bringing BIG bags of Chips & Dip or something like that, to share with everyone ! (Please ! )
<><><><><>  I plan on bringing some FINGER DELI Sandwich plates  from Kroger's or Publix 
<><><><><>  Anybody else could do the same ....... or maybe a Veggie Plate ??
<><><><><>  As part of the "rental agreement" the Shelter needs to be "Cleaned-up" when we leave !!  ( HELP me tidy-up the place, please! )
<><><><><>  Alcohol is prohibited ......... if you are a "Rebel" regarding this rule --*use PLASTIC CUPS !*! (I don't know how strict they are !!)
<><><><><>  It is sounding like we will gather there from the start (3 PM) and hang around until about 8 PM (flexible) then leave to Eat & Drink ??
<><><><><>  There is supposed to be a Porta-Pottie near this Shelter ...... a short ride on your BIKE to the ball fields for running-water toilets
<><><><><>  Depending on the real turn-out ........ Parking might be TIGHT (you MAY need to park near the Ball Fields and ride-in on your BIKE !! )
<><><><><>  *Plan on having a BLAST !!*


----------



## rollfaster

I don't have to drink, trying to be good. Besides, we can do that Saturday night. I'm gonna try and stop somewhere in Goodlettsville for some snacks before heading to the park. Doing and oil change on the truck in the morning, making preparations. Gonna be great!


----------



## JOEL

For those who do not have a room, they are filling up fast. I found a Motel 6, and 2 other cheap hotels in Goodlettsville near the LaQuinta that still have a room or 2 left for Friday.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*<><> POSSIBLE  RAINY-DAY  "BACK-UP" PLAN FOR FRIDAY'S MEET & GREET !!*
I'm putting this out here for everybody to consider!!   PLEASE--CHIME-in with your thoughts for this RAINY-Day back-up idea!!!...............

Andrew aka "Smoopy" posted a "Flyer" (ABOVE #263) for an INDOOR CAR Show called Nashville Boogie where it's ONLY $5.00 to be a spectator

IF the weather SUX on Friday afternoon ...... why don't we move our Meet & Greet to this INDOOR venue at Ryman Hall of Gaylord OPRYLAND ??

There is plenty to keep us having fun inside there ....... it's ONLY $5.00 and I'm sure when inside this Venue..... we could find a place to GATHER together >>>>>>>>> (Smoopy's will be set-up inside there!)  
I've been keeping a close watch on the weather for the weekend and it's not improving ....... but, rather ....... starting to get less enlightening!

SATURDAY morning still lookin' OK ...... but left-over moisture on the Greenway & Humidity is almost certain (as of today's forecast)

Please consider this option for a poor-weather-Friday and reply with your thoughts & any other ideas!!    CCR Dave


----------



## DonChristie

Whoa Dave! Take it down a notch! Let's stick to the meet n greet at the park as planned. At that point, we can decide what to do next. I did want to check out that car show, time permitting. The flyer says free after 6 pm. Maybe we do dinner then check out the show? I don't want to complicate this event! It's all about the ride!


----------



## rollfaster

With it being this late in the game, let's try to stick to our plans. All I want to do now is concentrate on driving south. See y'all Friday!!!


----------



## CeeBee

My phone's weather app shows a 40% chance of rain on both Friday and Saturday.  I figure that means 60% chance that it won't rain.  
My problem is that it is looking like I have a high chance of having to work on Saturday, and I have 100% chance of having to attend a high school graduation on Friday evening.
I am the one who likely lives closest to this event and things are not looking good for me to make it.  Hopefully I can at least make some sort of appearance on Saturday somewhere along the way to introduce myself in person and say "Hello".


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

schwinndoggy said:


> Whoa Dave! Take it down a notch! Let's stick to the meet n greet at the park as planned. At that point, we can decide what to do next. I did want to check out that car show, time permitting. The flyer says free after 6 pm. Maybe we do dinner then check out the show? I don't want to complicate this event! It's all about the ride!





rollfaster said:


> With it being this late in the game, let's try to stick to our plans. All I want to do now is concentrate on driving south. See y'all Friday!!!




Hey guys ....... I'm fine with the original plan....... don't misunderstand me. The Weather Channel dot com forecast had Friday storms as 80% "Likely" at the time I wrote the suggestion, last night. (Today it's back to 50%) 

All I could envision is a poor turnout at the Park since it is outdoors.The idea I proposed was simply to take a pulse -- if it is a washout Friday .... to meet indoors elsewhere. Sticking to the original plan is A-OK by me! See you Friday afternoon in the Park! Safe travels!   CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

schwinndoggy said:


> The flyer says free after 6 pm. Maybe we do dinner then check out the show?




Good idea! There ARE multiple restaurant options at the Opryland Complex!


----------



## pedal_junky

Okay, so I called in sick today. May recon the route tomorrow. See y'all in Music City! (wait for it, 27 second mark)


----------



## DonChristie

Im heading up dawn patrol @ 7am! Safe travels and look for the ghost of johnny cash!


----------



## rollfaster

There's four bikes under there somewhere. Y'all be safe!


----------



## Freqman1

I'm still stuck in the Charlotte airport--aircraft maintenance issues. I'm sticking with the original plan and probably won't have time to stop and pick up anything. We plan on going out to eat about 6pm anyways and call it a day because I am envisioning about 2-3 hours of sleep tonight. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

Ok truck is loaded now just have to unpack my business trip stuff and pack what's going to Nashville. 2hrs of sleep if I'm lucky. Hopefully my co-pilot can handle the majority of the driving duties tomorrow! See ya'll there... V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky

Did a scout ride today along the Cumberland river trail here in Nashville. @fordmike65 I hit the mother load.


----------



## Freqman1

pedal_junky said:


> Did a scout ride today along the Cumberland river trail here in Nashville. @fordmike65 I hit the mother load.View attachment 468706




Heidi and I checked into the hotel early to relax a minute but we are on our way to the park shortly. I did stop and get some Doritos and Cheetos (hoping Vince would show up!). V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

So a pretty good turn out for our meet and greet. Folks from Colorado, Arizona, Illinois, North Carolina, Georgia, New York, Alabama, and Missouri. Tomorrow should be a good time! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes

I'm a couple hours late...where are you guys meeting post ride?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky

Oldbikes said:


> I'm a couple hours late...where are you guys meeting post ride?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




We're about halfway done now, will be heading back to the starting spot, parking lot next to the tennis courts.


----------



## stezell

Sorry I didn't make it out there guys, I thought I would feel better to meet up with you all. But not so much, I was really looking forward to meeting you all.  I'm sure you are having a good time.  Be careful on your way back home.


----------



## Maskadeo

Did everyone survive?


----------



## rollfaster

View attachment 469322 View attachment 469322 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 We sure did! We all had a great time today getting to know each other. Really a great experience with people from NC, AL, GA, AZ, IL, MO, NY, MS and KY, CO and CA. Just a beautiful couple days with good friends! Many thanks to: @schwinndoggy @Freqman1 @pedal_junky @Jarod24 @JOEL @stezell @fboggs1986[/USER @Classic Cool Rides many, many others that helped this ride take place.

[ATTACH=full]469334[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH=full]469339[/ATTACH]


----------



## Oldbikes

Sorry I missed you guys. Will make sure to be there next year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stezell

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 469336 View attachment 469337 View attachment 469338 View attachment 469322 View attachment 469322 View attachment 469323 View attachment 469324 View attachment 469325 View attachment 469326 View attachment 469327 View attachment 469328 View attachment 469329 View attachment 469330 View attachment 469331 View attachment 469332 View attachment 469333 View attachment 469335 We sure did! We all had a great time today getting to know each other. Really a great experience with people from NC, AL, GA, AZ, IL, MO, NY, MS and KY. Just a beautiful couple days with good friends! Many thanks to: @schwinndoggy @Freqman1 @pedal_junky @Jarod24 @JOEL @stezell @fboggs1986[/USER @Classic Cool Rides many, many others that helped this ride take place.
> 
> [ATTACH=full]469334[/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH=full]469339[/ATTACH]



That's a good looking group of people and bikes there!


----------



## Flat Tire

Thanks for the pics....looks like great weather and a great time!!!!


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

*What a FANTASTIC couple of days in Nashville !!   *
Thank you to EVERYBODY who came from many long distances to make this a memorable Event and very likely this IS the 1st ANNUAL Event 
Many new friendships made with an awesome group of folks! 
I thought that I'd share a few more interesting notes:
An organization called "RIDE NASHVILLE" was having a very Large Event called "Tour De Nashville" on the same Greenway Trail, and they were Very Kind to allow us to "Crash their Party" at a place called Morgan Park. At this park they were having a Huge outdoor party that was basically the "wrap-up celebration" to their ride of about 40 miles, or so...... ( Held this same Saturday every year )
At Morgan Park there were Food Trucks, Beer & Spirits Tents and trailers, specialty retailers with Kiosks, and a Stage with bands playing!!
We really LUCKED-OUT to have such a nice Mid-Ride break with this big crowd!!  They were ALL digging our Vintage Rides !!

We had right at 40 participants in our Vintage Ride!   What a Great turn-out for this 1st Gathering.........
When all of our bikes were lined up ( Pre-ride) I thought I'd take a count of the *Variety of "Head Badges"* to report to this forum.......
Here you go:  Schwinn (8) -- Shelby (3) -- JC Higgins (3) -- Raleigh (2) -- Roadmaster (2) -- Western Flyer (2) -- Firestone (1) -- Goodyear (1) --
AMC (1) -- Murray (1) -- Evans Colson (1) -- Packard (1) -- Admiral (1) -- Standard (Miami) (1) -- Elgin (1) -- Liberty (1) -- Dayton (1) --
Trojan (1) -- Mead (1) -- Iver Johnson (1) -- Guaranty (1) -- Swarthmore (1) -- Monark (1)

The Weather turned out just FINE ! (although a BIT HOT:eek -- NO rain or storms like the Weather "Forecasters"??  were predicting all week .......
Many thanks to the 2 Clubs: Gateway Coasters (Rob-Rollfaster) & Hurricane Coasters (Don-Schwinndoggy) for brainstorming this event!
And a special "Tip-'o-the-Hat" Thanks to Shawn (Freqman1) who scoped-out the Greenway Trail and the secure/convenient parking for us all ......
Just a super-fine combined effort, from so many folks, made this a fantastic couple of days!  CHEERS!!   CCR Dave


----------



## Freqman1

Not much else I can really say except a huge thanks to everyone who turned out and made this a fantastic day. Heidi and I had a blast and really enjoyed meeting everyone. Of course I took a few pics! V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1

Some more...


----------



## Freqman1

And the last of them...


----------



## CeeBee

Sorry I missed out yesterday!  I did manage to weasel out of work in hopes of coming out, but ended up with a surprise visit from my son and his girlfriend who drove in from Memphis on Friday night.  As much as I hoped to make the ride, as an empty nester father I cherish the small amounts of time that I get to spend with my kids!
Maybe next year........


----------



## Jarod24

It was great meeting everyone! Ride was awesome! We will have to do it again next year.


----------



## Jarod24

I took a bunch of video with my go pro too, I'll go through it when I get home and post it up in the next week.


----------



## rollfaster

Classic Cool Rides said:


> *What a FANTASTIC couple of days in Nashville !!   *
> Thank you to EVERYBODY who came from many long distances to make this a memorable Event and very likely this IS the 1st ANNUAL Event
> Many new friendships made with an awesome group of folks!
> I thought that I'd share a few more interesting notes:
> An organization called "RIDE NASHVILLE" was having a very Large Event called "Tour De Nashville" on the same Greenway Trail, and they were Very Kind to allow us to "Crash their Party" at a place called Morgan Park. At this park they were having a Huge outdoor party that was basically the "wrap-up celebration" to their ride of about 40 miles, or so...... ( Held this same Saturday every year )
> At Morgan Park there were Food Trucks, Beer & Spirits Tents and trailers, specialty retailers with Kiosks, and a Stage with bands playing!!
> We really LUCKED-OUT to have such a nice Mid-Ride break with this big crowd!!  They were ALL digging our Vintage Rides !!
> 
> We had right at 40 participants in our Vintage Ride!   What a Great turn-out for this 1st Gathering.........
> When all of our bikes were lined up ( Pre-ride) I thought I'd take a count of the *Variety of "Head Badges"* to report to this forum.......
> Here you go:  Schwinn (8) -- Shelby (3) -- JC Higgins (3) -- Raleigh (2) -- Roadmaster (2) -- Western Flyer (2) -- Firestone (1) -- Goodyear (1) --
> AMC (1) -- Murray (1) -- Evans Colson (1) -- Packard (1) -- Admiral (1) -- Standard (Miami) (1) -- Elgin (1) -- Liberty (1) -- Dayton (1) --
> Trojan (1) -- Mead (1) -- Iver Johnson (1) -- Guaranty (1) -- Swarthmore (1) -- Monark (1)
> 
> The Weather turned out just FINE ! (although a BIT HOT:eek -- NO rain or storms like the Weather "Forecasters"??  were predicting all week .......
> Many thanks to the 2 Clubs: Gateway Coasters (Rob-Rollfaster) & Hurricane Coasters (Don-Schwinndoggy) for brainstorming this event!
> And a special "Tip-'o-the-Hat" Thanks to Shawn (Freqman1) who scoped-out the Greenway Trail and the secure/convenient parking for us all ......
> Just a super-fine combined effort, from so many folks, made this a fantastic couple of days!  CHEERS!!   CCR Dave



Dave, thanks for mentioning the  "Ride  Nashville" event. Those people were very gracious to let us join in.


----------



## rollfaster

Freqman1 said:


> And the last of them...
> 
> View attachment 469510 View attachment 469511 View attachment 469512 View attachment 469513 View attachment 469514 View attachment 469515 View attachment 469516 View attachment 469517 View attachment 469518 View attachment 469519 View attachment 469520 View attachment 469521 View attachment 469522 View attachment 469523



Thanks for the great pics Shawn!


----------



## Jarod24

Thanks for everyone who put time into getting this organized! And thanks again @pedal_junky for the loaner bike!


----------



## island schwinn

What an assortment of way cool bikes.
Have to say though,that Schwinn Welterweight really caught my eye.


----------



## fboggs1986

Great to meet all of you and see old friends!! We had a blast. Until next time! 
Frank
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoopy's

Thanks to everyone who came out to the Opryland Hotel to see me at the show..cool to meet a few of you in person..hate I missed the ride; but I'll be planning for the next one!!


----------



## DonChristie

Wow! That was an amazing weekend meeting and riding with so many new and old friends! Thanks to everybody for making this a great event! I took 99% of my pics on my dslr camera not my cell. Will post manana! We also went out saturday nite to downtown Nashville and went touring the Johnny Cash museum! The last 56 hours were truly epic!


----------



## DonChristie

The cell pics I have. It rained crazy and our buddy did a redneck shower in it! Ha!


----------



## DonChristie

Here are the pics I got. Alot of them are similar to the ones already posted. Thanks again for everyone who made the ride! It was awesome!


----------



## DonChristie

More pics of the Nashville ride.


----------



## stezell

I don't know why Jarod insists he's number 1 in so many pics I see him in, Lol!


----------



## stezell

Good pics Don, glad you guys had a good time, hopefully next time I'll make it out.


----------



## cyclingday

That's some hollowed ground right there!

 Nice turnout guys!
The Dayton, Super Streamline is almost as impressive as Ernest Tubbs record shop. Lol!
Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides

stezell said:


> I don't know why Jarod insists he's number 1 in so many pics I see him in, Lol!




HA!  Look closer..........it is a* SIDEWAYS #1* ...... could that possibly be an Arizona form of a LEFT Turn signal ????  LOL :eek:


----------



## DonChristie

The Ernest Tubbs record store was one of the coolest things i saw there! I went shopping and chat with this old gal who had worked there forever. She told me all kinds of stories and who has played there. It opened in 1947 and would do a weekly broadcast of country acts. I told her i was a big Hank senior fan. She showed me 2 old pics of him on the wall. She also suggested listening to Wynn Stewart. What a gem!


----------



## DonChristie

Jarod was only following what he saw from the chick in the Cash shirt seconds before. Ha! Look at the pic above it.


----------



## Jarod24

schwinndoggy said:


> Jarod was only following what he saw from the chick in the Cash shirt seconds before. Ha! Look at the pic above it.




Haha this is true. His wife told me to.


----------



## GTs58

Jarod24 said:


> Haha this is true. *His wife told me to*.




Ha! We've all heard that line before!


----------



## Jarod24

My go pro footage from the ride this weekend. It looks so much clearer on my computer before I uploaded it to YouTube. Oh well. Check it out


----------



## Freqman1

Jarod24 said:


> My go pro footage from the ride this weekend. It looks so much clearer on my computer before I uploaded it to YouTube. Oh well. Check it out



That was awesome Jarod! Makes me want to get a Go-Pro. Thanks fro making the trek and the video. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster

Jarod24 said:


> My go pro footage from the ride this weekend. It looks so much clearer on my computer before I uploaded it to YouTube. Oh well. Check it out





Jarod24 said:


> My go pro footage from the ride this weekend. It looks so much clearer on my computer before I uploaded it to YouTube. Oh well. Check it out



What a way to remember a perfect day, a great gift!!


----------



## pedal_junky

Jarod24 said:


> My go pro footage from the ride this weekend. It looks so much clearer on my computer before I uploaded it to YouTube. Oh well. Check it out




Like a pro Jarod, well done.


----------



## DonChristie

Meh! Crappy music and shady people in the vid! Ha! I kid, i kid! It was awesome! Thanks Jarod!


----------



## Jarod24

Freqman1 said:


> That was awesome Jarod! Makes me want to get a Go-Pro. Thanks fro making the trek and the video. V/r Shawn





rollfaster said:


> What a way to remember a perfect day, a great gift!!





pedal_junky said:


> Like a pro Jarod, well done.




Thanks guys! I appreciate it!


----------



## Jarod24

schwinndoggy said:


> Meh! Crappy music and shady people in the vid! Ha! I kid, i kid! It was awesome! Thanks Jarod!



Hahaha thanks man


----------



## rollfaster

Second National Vintage Bicycle Ride Nashville 2020?


----------



## DonChristie

Sounds like a plan! Late May? May 23 or May 30? Both are Saturdays. Last time we had a great turnout! Lets do it!


----------



## rollfaster

What a blast it was!


----------



## biggermustache

I'm in for sure!!


----------



## Freqman1

Need to look at what's happening in Nashville those weekends for hotel availability. I think the park we started from last time is good--didn't seem overly congested. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie

Yes, the starting point and route was great! Maybe we should start a new thread for 2020 Nashville?


----------

